# Powdered Milk



## LeveeBreak (Oct 13, 2008)

Is there a way to make powdered milk at home?

How long is canned powdered milk good for?


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

LeveeBreak said:


> Is there a way to make powdered milk at home?
> 
> How long is canned powdered milk good for?


Powdered milk is made by spraying it in a fine mist in a tall tower, and it dries on the way down. I can't think of a good way, or any way, to make it at home. The shelf life is not that great, usually just a couple of years.

We have gone to a milk-substitute made by Honeyville Farms. http://www.honeyvillegrain.com We sure like the taste MUCH better than any other powdered milk product we have tried, and over the years I have tried quite a few. It is a whey product. It comes in large cans, six to the case, and it much cheaper to order from the source rather than a reseller. By about a third or more. Give it a try.

G


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Also look into soy milk. I has about as long shelflife as canned "milk" but with great nutritional value.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I have vacuum sealed powdered milk in my prepared food case and it stays good for about two to three years.


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

That milk substitute stuff is horrible.....

There is another way they make powdered milk, and that is by spraying it on a rotating heated drum where it dries and is scraped off. 
Not really practical for home use though...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I have it just encase we really need it. The stuff lasts so long and has nutritional value.


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

When I was a youngster we lived in a small village 120 miles from the nearest fresh milk supplies with no electricity anyhow. 
It was powdered milk or nothing. 
I have too many memories of that stuff to enjoy it nowadays but I do see your point about long term starage and nutrition. 
Powdered milk in cheap instant coffee is one particularly nasty memory...


----------



## Lake Lady (Oct 18, 2008)

This is what I bought http://www.moosmilk.com/ It will store up to 10 years if kept in the cans, stored at 55 degrees. I bought regular for cooking and chocolate for drinking. I have know idea how it tastes, but the person that recommended it says it taste the closest to real milk. In a SHTF situation, it will be better than no milk.

I hope this helps.


----------

